# The newest addition to my madness...



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am currently watching my newest tank fill with water, 4'x2' 125, making my tank total 6(though only 4 operating for a total of roughly 300 gallons in my bedroom. This tank was recently purchased from a friend who decided to drop from the hobby along with several fish and filters and misc stuff. I plan on cycling it tonight(about 60 gallons of water was taken from existing tanks for their weekly changes and the rest will be fresh. Filtration will be a xp3 and I'm contemplating adding a ac500 just to be on the safer side(both filters currently in use on other tanks so cycling shouldn't take too long). I plan on running the filters on the empty tank over night to start to build up some bacteria in the tank before I move the residents over, which will be a 12"ish silver arowana, 2 7"ish retic stingrays, 1 7" royal pleco, 1 6"clownknife and 2 7" sengal bichirs. I'll take pictures later when I've finished with the filling and adding the filters to it....


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

PatientZero3 said:


> (about 60 gallons of water was taken from existing tanks for their weekly changes and the rest will be fresh.


1st of all, congrats on the madness!!! 

I still don't get what's so magical about old water from existing tanks.
Many time I heard ppl use old water from another tank when setting up a new tank.

From what I have read, beneficial bacteria is not in the water but on the filtration media or tank glass or gravel?? isn't it? 

I hope someone can clear this up for me. Thanks


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

too be honest, the reason i recycled the water in the first place was just because it was easier to siphon it across the room to the new tank then into the bathroom which occupied when i started doing my ww. nothing magical, just laziness and convience. tanks needed to be changed, and 1 needed to be filled......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

PatientZero3 said:


> I plan on running the filters on the empty tank over night to start to build up some bacteria in the tank before I move the residents over, which will be a 12"ish silver arowana, 2 7"ish retic stingrays, 1 7" royal pleco, 1 6"clownknife and 2 7" sengal bichirs. I'll take pictures later when I've finished with the filling and adding the filters to it....


Don't. The bacteria colony is there, and will not build up without a source of ammonia...unless you're adding ammonia? The tank is ready to go as soon as you add the filters. Although, you may have problem with a full load unless the filters were on tanks with a lot of fish in them. Essentially, if your other tank was running 2 XP3's and you take one off, you're taking almost half the colonies in the filters with you (not counting stuff in the substrate, plants, decorations, etc.), so once you put the filter on, the tank is ready to go.

And that's correct, there's nothing magical about the old water exchange that it doesn't have chlorine and it's the right temperature. If you add water that's set at the correct temperature out of the tap and use a conditioner like prime, you're all set already, just add fish.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gratz on a new tank =) Wish i had the room for something that big!


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, so after I have filled it and dealt with a bunch of other stuff and actually had time to go check the tank out I've noticed that the water level is out by maybe 1/4", is this enough to cause problems? 
I'd rather drain it and fix what ever the problem is now rather then later and fix more of an issue.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

1/4" across 4' is not the end of the world, but it's enough that I'd want to do something about it. Do it now, because like you said, it will be more of an issue later when the tank is populated


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn`t matter if its out of level. your big concern would be it having a twist to it . are both side water levels even from front to back as far as absolute eveness regardless of hieght. É ( oh great theres that stupid thing again thats supposed to be a Question mark  ) ÉÉÉÉ
Any ways as long as the tank has NO twist you will be fine. 
What type of stand is it on É  can you fit a thin piece of paper under any of the 4 corners by chance É ...sheeeeeesh! stupid keyboard.
congrats on the tank BTW ...allways nice to get a new BIG tank


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

nice size for those teacups. They were babies and now 7"... Any chance for photos?


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

as far as front to back goes everything is level,it's just side to side thats not. Charles, yes I will take pictures for you asap, I just need to finish setting up the tank and stringing power to it so I can turn on a light. The male I has gotten a lot darker and the female has gone lighter....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ya... i love to see the pattern of them.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

First 2 videos are of the male, the 2nd 2 are the female


----------

